# Hunter Ceiling Fan and Harbor Breeze Light Kit



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You will need to drill a hole in the cap, and thread it with 3/8"x27 threads per inch for the light kit to fit. Otherwise known as 1/8" NPT.

The proper drill size is letter "Q" for such a project. Closest fractional drill size would be a 21/64" 


We have had to do this type of modification for customers who had similar desires to hang a non-branded light kit to a Hunter fan.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The SKU number for your light kit is 317147. You should write that down, because Lowes (both people and computer systems) works a lot better with their SKU numbers.

Take a good look at the switch cap and light kit. If you attach the cap, will you be able to get a screw driver on the 2 screws that go up thru the cap ? Some of those "damp rated" kits have a solid plate, so you might have to drill a couple of holes thru the plate to be able to tighten the screws. (I wouldn't do that in a damp location, only a dry one)


----------



## Rafterman414 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys, I decided to get a new fan since the old one was nasty and did not match the new decor of the room. I have another thread about the electrical wiring of the new fan though since I am completely lost, lol. Thanks again.

Here is the link to my new thread with the wiring question. 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ceiling-fan-installation-electrical-question-168435/


----------

